# 2 pigeon loft?



## pmasonsmith (May 21, 2015)

Wondering if these designs are ok for a 2 pigeon loft?
The loft/interior is going to be h50cmxw60cmxL50cm, with 3 levels of shelf perches 15cm deep with a splitter down the middle, thinking of partially covering two of them as nest boxes.
The exterior is h50cmxL80cmxw60cm, with 15cm shelf perches at each end, and a door in the top corner for me to let them out to fly, the door will swing down and become a landing platform.
The frame will be treated timber, the exterior of the loft itself treated plywood, floor acrylic so its wipe clean and waterproof, acrylic roof with an 5cm overhang, wire aviary area.
Sorry I haven't measured it in inches for all you loverly americans :/
thank you


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

pmasonsmith said:


> Wondering if these designs are ok for a 2 pigeon loft?
> The loft/interior is going to be h50cmxw60cmxL50cm, with 3 levels of shelf perches 15cm deep with a splitter down the middle, thinking of partially covering two of them as nest boxes.
> The exterior is h50cmxL80cmxw60cm, with 15cm shelf perches at each end, and a door in the top corner for me to let them out to fly, the door will swing down and become a landing platform.
> The frame will be treated timber, the exterior of the loft itself treated plywood, floor acrylic so its wipe clean and waterproof, acrylic roof with an 5cm overhang, wire aviary area.
> ...


Thats about 19 1/2 inches (50cm) X 23 1/2 inches (60cm). So no. It is entirely too small even for small pigeons.


----------



## pmasonsmith (May 21, 2015)

is it...oh dear
I've seen smaller lofts though? Should I increase the interior floor space?
And therefore size of the interior bit?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Thank you rpalmer for breaking that down into inches.
And I agree that is too small. Are they going to have an aviary to go out into? That would be like you living in a closet. If you have seen smaller lofts, then I feel sorry for their birds.


----------



## pmasonsmith (May 21, 2015)

The extended cage bit is so they can sit outside, I let them out everyday though, they fly round the neighbourhood and come back, I try and make sure they get out in the morning and the late afternoon, as they often come back and just sit inside about 12 onwards.
Should I just make the whole thing a loft?
Like no wire, just all box?
Then it would be about 5ft long, 2 1/2ft wide and 2ft tall?


----------

